# Alpha Sub, Should I



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

At the risk of inviting scorn and loathing I am very near ordering a green bezel lv type Alpha sub, well either that or the coke GMT if I can make my mind up. I am well aware that 'homage' watches incite heated discussion but as long as it doesn't actually say Rolex it cant be that bad, right? Can anyone comment on the quality or otherwise and if they come up short can another sub or GMT type piece for <Â£100 be recommended?

Cheers

Padders


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

despite what others will say (and they will :lol: ) tbh, for the Â£30 - Â£40 they are great watches mate....ive had a few in my time and there great.....go for it...


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> despite what others will say (and they will :lol: ) tbh, for the Â£30 - Â£40 they are great watches mate....ive had a few in my time and there great.....go for it...


+1 for sure.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's your money, spent it how you see fit. We've been over this time and again and that's the conclusion I've come to.:wink1:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

American Alpha site has a Alpha milsub.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Ventura said:


> American Alpha site has a Alpha milsub.


Yes I saw the milsub, very nice indeed. For any other Alpha though I noted that it works out a fair bit dearer to go from the US site as they start $5 more than china and then they add on ~$15 for postage which is included on the main site.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Go for it. They're a great watch for the money. I had one and I do regret selling it.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I had a couple of Alphas over the years & they are great value - My only gripe would be the bracelets which were a bit ropey but you can't expect much at the price point - I tried to buy ones which could be worn on leather or a lumpy like an SMP clone

HTH

Paul


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Padders said:


> Should I


Why not. They're not so expensive and if it makes you happy. The only problem is; What if it makes you want the real thing more. It's a slippery slope


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Despite what others say if it costs more than a fiver your mad h34r:

:lol: :lol:

Who's got a calculator



> *Fly to HKG from Â£285*


Buy at a fiver sell at a hundred quid  :lol: :lol:

Wouldn't take many


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Do it.

Just remember that you will have to pay duty on it when it arrives as a few have come through with the import having to be payed


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Of course you never know maybe the Alpha's I saw for a fiver in HK were fakes, it's renowned for that sort of thing out there :blink:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Despite what others say if it costs more than a fiver your mad h34r:
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


you've just got the hump because you have to put up with this...


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Fake Alphas? Fakes of fakes, where will it ever end...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm a fan of Alpha's inasmuch as they represent excellent value for money (and would do at several times the price with a brand name on them), as long as you don't fall for the extra postage delivery scam.

For a little more - there's the Orient (made by Seiko) version which doesn't attract quite the same controversy.


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)

I've got a black bezel sub and an orange planet ocean. Both really nice, and excellent value for money imo. The bracelets on mine felt pretty sturdy and well made, though i've had some bracelet screws work their way out partially over time. My only gripe with them is that the marker on the po bezel is slightly off of exactly inline with the triangle, but the sub's near perfect imo (though i've never handled a real rolex sub).

I'd say go for it too


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I have looked at the Orient sub and it does seem to have advantages, the main one being that it actually is a dive watch what with the 10atm rating but I haven't seen an Orient with the green bezel so an Alpha it might have to be for now. I always fancied a real sub and nearly bought one a few years back but got a SMP instead which has been great but the sub still calls to me now and then.


----------



## Christian. (Jul 8, 2007)

You'll end up getting what you pay for. IMO Alpha and similar watch companies just cynically rip the designs off other watch companies, evem though they don't try and pass them off as one. Not my cup of tea and certainly no 'alternative' to the real deal. However, each to his own, and nothing illegal about them.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Christian. said:


> You'll end up getting what you pay for. IMO Alpha and similar watch companies just cynically rip the designs off other watch companies, evem though they don't try and pass them off as one. Not my cup of tea and certainly no 'alternative' to the real deal. However, each to his own, and nothing illegal about them.


Well at Â£35 vs Â£3000 you would be silly to expect it to be an alternative really though wouldn't you? As long as it keeps time ok and doesn't fall apart for a couple of years I would consider it good value but I guess even that remains to be seen.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Christian. said:


> You'll end up getting what you pay for. IMO Alpha and similar watch companies just cynically rip the designs off other watch companies


Baton down the hatches mate, your about to get some hate mail and then 90% for 10% boys will be along shortly.

:lol: :lol:

And I forgot about Mach and his pies, he'll be along soon as well


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Iâ€™ve just stripped my Alpha SMP- alike down and taken the movement out. The general impression I get is that Alphaâ€™s are quite well made and could easily compare with the likes of Seiko 5s or Citizen 7s in terms of funtionality. I cleaned the crystal inside and out, and Iâ€™m certain itâ€™s mineral (and rather thick), not acrylic as suggested on the website.

Iâ€™ve regulated Alpha watches and got some performing to +5 seconds a day (on my wrist) using nothing more than a toothpick and some patience.

Design considerations apart; (that will always be a contentious point) Alpha watches can and do perform well beyond their pay grade. The bracelet pin issue just needs a little diligence on the part of the user; check they are secure before wearing the watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve owned a couple of Alpha subs, nice watches which IMO are worth the money they sell for, in fact I`m considering getting one of their `LV`s sometime









Regarding the difficulties some people have had with the bracelets I can only say mine were no problem at all









I presently own a blue Orient sub which I feel it is better then the Alpha and worth the extra money they sell for, again I`m considering sometime getting a black version to go on a Bond nato









I`ve also got a 1979 Rolex Submariner which is an excellent watch but IMHO not really worth the money they sell for & I therefore haven`t the slightest intention of buying another, not that I could afford one









Mind you I also haven`t the slighest intention of letting mine go


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Unfortunately I can`t edit my post I should have said that my Rolex Sub was from 1997 not 1979


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Where are the pies :lol: :lol:

Has anybody actually wore an Alpha 24/7 as their only watch and amongst other things, fixed tucks, gardening, installed machines, used welders, oxy/act cutting gear, stuck it in the fridge, changed their oil, got p#ssed and fell over, knocked off hookers, worked in 40*C, showered it every day, been near x-rays, repaired a gearbox on a milling machine,rebuilt their small block chevy twice in a shed, had an ex wife have a pop at while it was on your wrist and if so how long did it last and if it was still going what did it look like


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mr Bond I`m not one of the 90% for 10% brigade.

Oh & my 1980s Citizen diver (which I bought in a beaten up state cheap from a junk shop in the early 1990s) was worn pretty much 24/7 for over ten years including while doing DIY, working on cars/motorcycles, moving paving stones etc, etc & although it could do with some TLC it`still going strong :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BTW, what`s the deal with the pies?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW, what`s the deal with the pies?


Custard ones from Buster


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW, what`s the deal with the pies?


You've forgotten about the pies? 

Get him boys!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> my 1980s Citizen diver


Exactly so why do people feel the need to buy a blatant rip off that is overpriced and won't last five minutes when they can pick up some reasonably inexpensive mostly original looking items from the likes of Seiko, Citizen or maybe even Casio that will go the distance.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ergo, why buy a Rolex when a Casio will do the same job?

Erm...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> Ergo, why buy a Rolex when a Casio will do the same job?
> 
> Erm...


I was extremely lucky to be able to, it wasn't always the case though and in those circumstances a nice Seiko, Casio or Citizen would have been fine and done the job. But I'm not so sure an Alpha will do the same job as the said Seiko or Citizen in the long run so it's not really a fair comparison.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bugger, I was just having a dump when I suddenly remembered about the pies









This is what happens when you work nights after spending the day talking to a nice lady from the local council`s Anti-Social Behaviour unit about the mad cow who lives next door









Anyway, I`m at work & the `firms` server doesn`t seem to like the forum as it won`t let me post photo`s*
















& Mr Bond, as with telling the time where if that`s all that mattered we`d probably not be wearing watches, no one really expects an Alpha to stand up to much abuse it`s just abit of fun, now behave or I`ll call Buster


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> now behave or I`ll call Buster


OK Boss

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I can't confirm your suspision thus far (3 years ownership of Alphas). But in the price frame they have performed well, cosmetic damage is never a good yardstick when judging the capability of a watch. I'm quite clumsy with watches, I shouldn't be allowed anything other than a five quid quartz job, truth be known.

The Alphas haven't let me down, up to now.

Suck it see, for the pice. It shouldn't break most people's bank balance.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wish I could set Buster on the Mad Cow, mind you it would be cow pats rather then custard pies I`d want him to throw


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

"Suck it see, for the price. It shouldn't break most people's bank balance"

Wise words Stan


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> Suck it see, for the pice. It shouldn't break most people's bank balance.


I can see your point but not the point of them, could be worse I saw one of these blatant PolProf rip offs advertised for Â£700 second hand 

So I suppose in the context of Â£50 or Â£60


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*"I can see your point but not the point of them"*

*
*

Because as I`ve said many,many times (but some people just won`t listen







) there are those who like the style but either don`t want or can`t afford to pay the extremely high price of the original









Oh boy, I can see I`m going to have to mix a tub of particularly thick custard for the next set of pies









Anyway, I`m off to do my rounds now, sleep well guys & Mr Bond; go easy on the fluid


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Get it at the price they are a bargain. I've had my Daytona 8 months worn regularly and keeping around +10 sec a day. Still looks good with no real marking on it and I'm not gentle, mind I've never ripped an engine down wearing it or any other watch for that matter, I've got a clock in the garage.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> ....got p#ssed.... knocked off hookers,


 :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Will this Alpha thing ever end? Like Mac said, they are a bit of fun.

You get a not bad automatic for less than I've paid for a strap. It's pretty much a risk free gamble.

If there had been Internet forums in 1962, no doubt they would have been ripping into these new fangled watches called SEIKO.

More slightly serious points, I've never been caught for customs from Hong Kong, I understand that it is best to decline Alpha's post purchase offer of the additional $18 postal insurance. Alpha USA will surely attract customs interest (but is still a good deal).

The bracelet on my Alpha PO has been trouble free, the bracelet on my Alpha SMP has slowly fallen apart but it is looking good on a NATO and I love it.


----------



## Christian. (Jul 8, 2007)

Tin hat was firmly on when I posted my thoughts on the Alpha! I just couldn't wear one, knowing it was a wannabe!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Christian. said:


> Tin hat was firmly on when I posted my thoughts on the Alpha! I just couldn't wear one, knowing it was a wannabe!


I think it depends on what you are after when you wear a watch, is it the recognition of others and the social cachet wearing a seemingly expensive piece of kit or is it simply the desire for a well designed object. If the latter then what does it matter if it is a homage/copy/wanabee? I may not even wear mine too much, I currently have in the region of 50 watches (all original) and only wear about 5 in a year but I desire certain other designs and while funds dont permit I dont see the problem in the odd homage.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Lovely watch, although not owned one myself but i did recently buy a 'speedy' which is also good and keeps excellent time, also only took about a week to come through from them, but as said before you may have charges etc.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

have had a few, 24hr mil, orange po-alike and a subalike.

all stood up to knocks and bumps well, all excellent timekeepers (the 24hr didnt even need regulation out of the box)

was happy with all of them until i got flipperitus and moved them on.

wouldn't collect them, but from my own personal experience they make great value beaters - just be aware of extra postage scam and import duty and parcel farce fees.

had an invicta bi metal subalike and that was pretty good too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Where are the pies :lol: :lol:
> 
> Has anybody actually wore an Alpha 24/7 as their only watch and amongst other things, fixed tucks, gardening, installed machines, used welders, oxy/act cutting gear, stuck it in the fridge, changed their oil, got p#ssed and fell over, knocked off hookers, worked in 40*C, showered it every day, been near x-rays, repaired a gearbox on a milling machine,rebuilt their small block chevy twice in a shed, had an ex wife have a pop at while it was on your wrist and if so how long did it last and if it was still going what did it look like


 ''what did it look like'' ?.Something like the Sub on here i guess !. http://www.minus4plus6.com/photos/photo34.htm


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

littlealex said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the pies :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

langtoftlad said:


> I'm a fan of Alpha's inasmuch as they represent excellent value for money (and would do at several times the price with a brand name on them), as long as you don't fall for the extra postage delivery scam.


What's the extra postage scam? I was considering an alpha, as I have about Â£40 - 50 to spend, and they look quite good for the money, and have heard good things about them on here.

Is there an American and Chinese site to buy from then? Which is best?

Would you say these are better or same as Herc watches?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

When I bought my three Alphas over a year ago there was no mention of additional postage charges. The customs declaration indicated that the package contained â€œwatch partsâ€ worth "about" $10HK.

People are now being asked for an additional shipping charges and itâ€™s clear that the packages are indicating a higher value for the contents, thatâ€™s why they attract customs duty and courier (rip off) charges now.

Alpha have shot themselves in the foot with these changes, they are okay, but not for what they now cost.

Buy a Seiko/ Pulsar/ Lorus instead, imo.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It always amazes me how people expect a watch or whatever to arrive from the Far East at no cost to themselves. It has to get picked up from the shop or factory, delivered to an airport or shipping port, transported half way round the world to a customs bonded warehouse, clear customs, put on a truck to your local sorting office and then some poor guy has to trudge up your road possibly in the p#ssing rain in his shorts and stick in your hand.

I guess that's why they charge Â£60 - Â£80 for something that costs Â£5/Â£10 off the local market stalls  :lol: :lol:

Don't believe me ????? every kind of homage or fake you can think of, no more than ten quid a pop, been a couple of times to check it out :lol: :lol:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

my sister in law is off to the far east in a few weeks i asked her to see whats in the markets out of interest,my mate said there is every fake possible,

paul


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

zed4130 said:


> my mate said there is every fake possible,


Even fakes of fakes :blink: :lol:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > my mate said there is every fake possible,
> ...


lol thats crazy, i can understand some fakes of very expensive watches ,but why buy a fake of a alpha when you can buy the real thing at a good price :huh:

paul


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

I've got two and another two on the way. The extra postage fee is optional. Just say no thanks when they ask. My two were both marked as "watch parts" with a $10 value. That said even with the extra postage fee and a customs charge they would be great value!


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

If you are fortunate enough to be visiting China, yes there are fakes, and fakes of fakes...but there are also some very good, honestly branded watches available from not just Alpha but other reputable Chinese makers like the Beijing and Sea-Gull/Tianjin watch companies--both of which have over 50 years history of making very dependable mid-grade watches with in-house movements, non-homage/lookalike designs and a range of available complications.

As far as Alpha goes--they're very decent watches relative to their price range and especially considering they're mechanical and not quartz watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > my mate said there is every fake possible,
> ...


Like a copy of an imaginary Secret Agent?  :rofl:

Actually I suspect Buster should see me about that one :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Duck Stanley, the Commander will be calling on you shortly, I'm sure! :grin:

I'm one of the Alpha 90% for 1% brigade (well it's nearer the ratio), but only Bond would consider wearing *ANY* watch for all those tasks he listed :bangin: - - I know I certainly wouldn't, but then having worked with and at 400Kv, you always keep one hand in your pocket, and your watch in the van glove compartment outside at a respectable distance parked nose out ready for a get-away! :closedeyes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > zed4130 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mel said:


> Duck Stanley, the Commander will be calling on you shortly, I'm sure! :grin:


Splendid.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Obviously I won't link to a site or post a piccy as it has the wholesaler's website watermarked on it in Chinese :lol:

Why buy an Alpha when you can have a real Rolex at a fraction of the price



> Wholesale - *Free shipping* Luxury watches - Oyster Professional Submariner automatic wristwatch.
> 
> USD 36.81


If you buy them with a non Rolex face say maybe with something like Alpha BOND on the face they are even cheaper. Do you think there might be a market for BOND branded subs at Â£20 a pop.

 :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Joining this one late, but for a Â£100 you can get yourself a nice Seiko or something else that's original.... as for quality on these, it's already been discussed a thousand times, you pay for what you get!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Just about to order an Alpha Sub. Will be my 4th Alpha from their HK site. The first one I paid the extra postage and then got charged customes. The next 2 watches I declined their kind offer of giving them more money and they arrived exactly a week later with no customs charges. They are decent watches for the money, even if you have customes to pay on top. I wear them quite often ( I tend to wear a different watch everyday from my 17/18 strong collection - not all Alphas!) and they are all as good as new and keep great time accuracy.

I don't have pounds and pounds to spend - so as an everyday knockaround that looks good and costs Â£40 - why not?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I am afraid I have never rated Seiko at all. I thought their 70s and 80s designs boring and derivative and the more recent efforts garish. I would rather have 3 interesting chinese watches (even if homages) to 1 Seiko which either doesn't excite me or is too large or orange to wear. For me it seems to be high and Swiss and gutter end Chinese with nothing in between.



PhilM said:


> Joining this one late, but for a Â£100 you can get yourself a nice Seiko or something else that's original.... as for quality on these, it's already been discussed a thousand times, you pay for what you get!


----------

